# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Comercialización  Venta de cosechadoras artesanales para palta , lucuma, etc

## DANTEC1

Venta de cosechadoras de frutasTemas similares: Cosecha Mecanizada de Maiz Amarillo Duro - Cosechadoras de 8 surcos marca CATerpillar VENTA DE LÚCUMA (FRUTA Y HARINA) HUANTA - AYACUCHO - PERÚ Bomba de Agua Manual De Palanca hecha en Fierro Funddo para Bombeo Pozos Artesanales ¿Lúcuma o Palta en Cañete? Venta de cosechadoras artesanales para palta , lucuma, etc

----------

